# Carbide Ripping Chain???



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 9, 2006)

I know the carbide chain topic has been debated but I couldn't help myself. (it's late and Mr. Miller is visiting)

I wonder what the performance of a carbide chain reground to ripping specs would be? Any experience, hunches or otherwise? I have a diamond wheel on my grinder so it's a possibility but a pricey one. I've read that they cut slower than regular chains, which would stand to reason as carbide phsycally can't be honed to as fine of an edge as steel, but nearly every saw blade for ripping in my shop is carbide tipped.

Most everyone here gets 3 - 4 tanks between sharpening / chain changes. With a cost of $1.69 per link vs. $.22, you would need to 4 1/2 time the use to break even. 15 tanks per sharpening? Hmmmm...

Gotta go to bed now... later.


----------



## Jim Shockey (Aug 9, 2006)

You would probably grind thru most of the carbide just getting it ground into a ripping chain. Jim


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 9, 2006)

If I could get 15 tanks between sharpening that would be great. It sounds like a pricey endevor. Let us know if you do it.
Mark


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 9, 2006)

I dug into this a bit more. It seem Rapco makes ripping chains. I may give them a call.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 9, 2006)

Called Rapco. A loop of ripping chain for the 72" bar will be over $425!:jawdrop: 


They claim their testing has shown it to last 15 time longer between sharpenings under "normal" conditions but it doesn't cut as fast. If this is true, you would have to be a full time slabbing opperation for it to pay off. I think I'll stick to steel for now.


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 9, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Called Rapco. A loop of ripping chain for the 72" bar will be over $425!:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> They claim their testing has shown it to last 15 time longer between sharpenings under "normal" conditions but it doesn't cut as fast. If this is true, you would have to be a full time slabbing opperation for it to pay off. I think I'll stick to steel for now.


I will stick to steel too,No way I would drop 425.00 0n a chain, JUST WOULD NEVER HAPPEN!!!!
Mark


----------



## carvinmark (Aug 9, 2006)

Anybody out there that is gonna buy one? Glad you checked into it, but they can kiss my aZZZ.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 9, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Anybody out there that is gonna buy one? Glad you checked into it, but they can kiss my aZZZ.



The gent I spoke with was friendly and very honest. He surprisingly didn't try to sell me anything. He just answered my question and was up front and candid about it. He even agreed to dig through his records and try to put me in contact with someone who had bought their ripping chain for milling. Too bad it costs so much. I would like to give it a whirl but it's just doesn't seem practical at this point.


----------



## Jim Shockey (Aug 9, 2006)

With my luck I would hit metal or something else and ruin the chain on the first cut.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 9, 2006)

Jim Shockey said:


> With my luck I would hit metal or something else and ruin the chain on the first cut.



He did say that was a risk. Cutters can be replaced like any other chain though.


----------



## sawinredneck (Aug 9, 2006)

Not into milling at all yet, but just a thought, you might talk to Lake or Thall and see if you could get a rocked out chain/chains from a fire/rescue saw to play with? Even if you have to take 3 or 4 chains to make one good one might be worth the effort vs. the cost involved? Just a thought.
Andy


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Aug 9, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> Not into milling at all yet, but just a thought, you might talk to Lake or Thall and see if you could get a rocked out chain/chains from a fire/rescue saw to play with? Even if you have to take 3 or 4 chains to make one good one might be worth the effort vs. the cost involved? Just a thought.
> Andy




HMMM... Thall? Lake? Howsaboutsit?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 10, 2006)

None from me... not enough fires lately! 

They are also short - typically 20 inch bars.

I have a friend miling with carbide - just used a standard chain (20 degrees on thiscarbide) and although it cuts slower, he's about 4 days of milling into it without a touch up...


----------

